# What kinds of information does .xml retain from notation?



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 24, 2017)

Do .xml files typically retain articulations and dynamics?


----------



## JJP (Jul 25, 2017)

If you are creating xml from notation files, it should retain both those elements if they are present in the original file. However, this is dependent on how robust the xml conversion is in the program creating the xml file.


----------

